
Mentally Strong People: The 13 Things They Avoid - Funky_Donkey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/cherylsnappconner/2013/11/18/mentally-strong-people-the-13-things-they-avoid/
======
aaronpk
Is it just me or is there a higher cognitive load because the headlines are
written in the negative? I know the headline is "13 things to avoid" but I
would have preferred to read the list phrased in the positive.

Instead of "Shy Away from Change" it would say "Never Shy Away from Change" or
"Embrace Change".

Instead of "Give Up After Failure," "Use Failure as a Chance to Improve"

~~~
user24
Maybe you're just not mentally strong enough ;)

~~~
seivan
Obsessive over details :)

------
jeffehobbs
14) This list

~~~
rvkennedy
Or, in fact, click-bait internet "top 10" lists in general.

~~~
donatzsky
To be fair, this list is actually pretty good and something many people would
do well to read (and "understand").

~~~
nisa
I can assure you if you have mental problems reading top 10 lists on the
internet won't help you. Unfortunately. Most people with problems I know
(including me) read several books and know pretty well where the problem is.
Acting on it is the hard part.

------
AshFurrow
Seems kind of like a giant "fuck you" to the non-mentally strong (mentally
weak?). Kind of like a "Look at all the things you can't do!"

------
Nursie
Is the top one "Worrying about things mentally strong people might avoid"? and
are the rest blank?

Never mind then eh...

------
fit2rule
Do we need to know Ayn Rand to 'truly get this' ridiculous list? Coz it sure
seems like self-preservation/-idolatry is the goal here.

Fact: you cannot live without other humans.

------
Gustomaximus
weak article for the front page of HN. No real insight, only a somewhat
desirable list of qualities we all have bits of to varying degrees.

And it's a bit black and white, I'm sure you'll find cases of people
benefiting from resenting other success and using to propel themselves or by
expecting immediate results they don't dwell on failing ventures... if you hit
the comment first I wouldn't recommend reading this.

------
InclinedPlane
This is almost entirely a list of tautologies and over generalizations, I
can't imagine it being useful or actionable for anyone.

 _Fit people: The 13 Things They Avoid,

1\. Over Eating

2\. Not Exercising

3\. Getting Fat_

~~~
VLM
To be more precise they're not tautologies but endless variations of one rule
which would be something like "ignore unactionable sitations". And then
endless expansion on what it means to be unactionable or the opposite of
actionable, or what ignore means, or what is a situation, examples, etc.

The fit people thing would be harder, depending on your local definition of
fit, it would probably be something like "exercise often" followed by 15
paragraphs of what is the definition of exercise, or the definition of often,
or "can't exercise safely and effectively if you're fat, so don't be fat", and
helpful tips for noobs like "don't go long distance swimming if the water temp
is below 40F" or "don't go marathon running by yourself in a deserted area
with no water when the air temp is over 120F" and similar. Not to mention
"lifting a beer can in front of the TV is not exercise" and stuff like that.
Shouldn't say things like this too loud; they'll hear and get ideas and this
will be a linkbait article tomorrow, somewhere.

------
jnty
Most of these also fit in a "things rich able-bodied people don't need to
worry about" list.

------
thread80
Some "5 hour Energy" is all I need to be mentally strong.

